# Ich bin ganz Traurig !!!



## Springmaus (19. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,

So groß war die Freude als ich feststellte das sich 2 __ Frösche bei uns am Teich

eingefunden haben.

Und nun das 


ich hab den armen gerade gesehen.

 

 

Der arme ganz allein


----------



## lotta (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ich bin ganz Traurig !!!*

hallo doris
dein anhang lässt sich leider nicht öffnen 
lg lotta


----------



## Springmaus (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ich bin ganz Traurig !!!*

Hallo,
habs geändert


----------



## doh (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ich bin ganz Traurig !!!*

Ohje, 
das tut mir leid Doris.
Weißt du schon an was er gestorben ist? 
Hoffentlich kommt dich bald wieder ein Neuer besuchen.

_____
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## lotta (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ich bin ganz Traurig !!!*

oh, der arme....
wie ist denn das passiert???

is ja echt traurig...
tröst und lg lotta


----------



## käptniglo (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ich bin ganz Traurig !!!*

ja. das ist traurig. ich habe selbst immer beim rasenmähen so ein komisches gefühl. heute sprang auch ein __ grasfrosch in der wiese rum und ich hab ja auch ne menge erdkröten... hoffentlich erwische ich die mal nicht mit dem mäher oder der sense. 

aber machen kann man leider nix. so ist das leben.


----------



## Springmaus (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ich bin ganz Traurig !!!*

Hallo,

na ja keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist.

Vielleicht eine Katze wobei ich das eigendlich nicht glauge bei der Hitze sind

unsere Katzen irgendwo versteckt am schlafen.

Aber der wird nicht einfach so auf dem Rücken fallen und sterben.

käptniglo oh je aber der Rasen muss auch mal gemäht  werden nicht so einfach
dann aufzupassen


----------



## 7088maxi (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ich bin ganz Traurig !!!*

Hallo,
natürlich ist das traurig. Ich musste dieses Frühjahr leider 3 tote Springfrösche an Land ziehen. Sieht immer schlimm aus, kann aber auch Altersschwäche gewesen sein.
LG
PS: Das mir dem Mähen ist immer so eine Sache: Können wir ohne englischen Rasen leben? Können Amphibien unter dem Rasenmäher leben?


----------



## admh (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ich bin ganz Traurig !!!*

Aufgrund schlechen Gewissens habe ich diesen Sommer auf einen Handmäher umgestellt. 
http://www.manufactum.de/rasenmaeher-handbetrieb-p1460014/
Der Mäher ist vom Gebrauch her eine Wucht und kein Vergleich zu anderen Handmähern.
Ich nehme es sportlich und beide Kinder bekommen Taschengeld fürs Rasenmähen (Rasenmähen endlich auch am Sonntag). 

Andreas


----------



## käptniglo (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ich bin ganz Traurig !!!*

Das ist wirklich eine gute und sinnige Alternative, Andreas. Aber ist bei mir nicht umsetzbar. ich brauche mit dem Motormäher schon fast 2 Stunden für einen Schnitt. 

Und je höher das Gras steht, um so mehr Getier tummelt sich da. 
Ich habe früher häufig wechselweise einen Teil 5 bis 6 Wochen wachsen lassen, aber wenn ich dann anschließend da durchmähte, hatte ich noch größere Bedenken, dass ich die Amphibien nicht sehe.


----------



## admh (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ich bin ganz Traurig !!!*

Verständlich. Schon bei 2.000qm Wiese tun wir uns ziemlich schwer. Gelegentlich kommen wir um den Benziner nicht herum.
Sowohl das Wohnhaus als auch das Bürohaus haben einen Garten und je einen Teich.

Die Lösung:
Teich vergrößern = weniger Wiese = weniger Mähen


----------



## käptniglo (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ich bin ganz Traurig !!!*

WAS? 2000 qm mit dem handmäher?????????


----------

